# Ostersonntag: bunte eier suchen im altmühltal



## Coffee (9. März 2005)

hallo ihr,

nur noch knapp 14 tage bis ostern. genau die richtige zeit wieder eine schöne ausfahrt in andere gebiete zu planen. wo soll es hingehen? 

ins schöne ALTMÜHLTAL   

mittels schienenfahrzeug werden wir das erste stück der reise in unser zielgebiet aufnehmen. dann eine schöne lange tour mit pause zur stärkung und abends mittels schienenfahrzeug wieder nach hause. die bunten einer werden am weg gesucht.  

die tour wird gerade noch von unserem gps spezialisten showman ausgearbeitet. auch die notwendigen lokalitäten für die pause wird so ausgeguckt.


Ostersonntag ist der 27 märz.

losgehen wird es ca. um 8 - 9 uhr morgens. rückankunft irgendwann des abends.

wer mit fahren will bitte hier melden, wegen dem besorgen evtl. zugkarten ;-) für gruppen ;-) da billiger.



grüße coffee


----------



## biker-wug (9. März 2005)

Nachdem ich ja einen Teil des Altmühltals bewohne, melde ich mich hiermit schon mal an, allerdings will ich nicht den Guide spielen, weil ich abends Nachtschicht habe, sprich ich fahr mit dem Auto den Treffpunkt an und hau etwas früher wieder ab!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (10. März 2005)

man da wär ich auch sehr gerne dabei, aber erstens habe ich letztes jahr kpl. ostern arbeiten müssen, und zweitens, wäre meine tochter sicherlich nicht erfreut, wenn sie alleine ostereier suchen müßte.

aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir schreiben wo ihr euch da trefft, vielleicht kann ich mit dem auto hinkommen und dann mitbiken.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2005)

hallo ihr,

also es wird auf jeden fall ins altmühltal gehen. genaue route besprechen wir am pizzaplauder. da aber vorraussichtlich kein zug fährt, werden wir uns per 4 rad ins altmühltal vorkämpfen ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2005)

Habt Ihr schon ungefähr eine Ahnung, wo ins Altmühltal ihr wollt??


----------



## Frazer (11. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> da aber vorraussichtlich kein zug fährt




Kann Showman da nicht kurzfristig was organisieren?!?!    


Werde wahrscheinlich auch mitfahren, könnte einen Biker/-in noch mitm Auto mitbefördern.


----------



## showman (11. März 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Showman da nicht kurzfristig was organisieren?!?!
> 
> 
> Werde wahrscheinlich auch mitfahren, könnte einen Biker/-in noch mitm Auto mitbefördern.


Ja, ich laß mal schnell Schienen nach Dietfurt legen dann können wir mit dem Zug hin. Wird wohl auf eine Fahrgemeinschaft rauslaufen. Den Biketransport könnte ich ja übernehmen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2005)

In welchem Dietfurt wollt Ihr starten, das bei mir, sprich bei Treuchtlingen oder das sogenannte Dietfurt an der Altmühl, wobei beide an der Altmühl liegen!


----------



## showman (11. März 2005)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> In welchem Dietfurt wollt Ihr starten, das bei mir, sprich bei Treuchtlingen oder das sogenannte Dietfurt an der Altmühl, wobei beide an der Altmühl liegen!


Das eine der beiden Dietfurt an der Altmühl    also nicht das bei Treuchtlingen sondern das an der Altmühl halt   .

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (19. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine der beiden Dietfurt an der Altmühl    also nicht das bei Treuchtlingen sondern das an der Altmühl halt   .



DA ich weder das eine Dietfurt noch das andere kenne, ist es mir relativ gleich, für welches letztlich die Entscheidung fällt. Komme jedenfalls am Samstag abend vom skifahren zurück, hoffentlich ganz und heil    und komme dann gerne am Sonntag mit ins schöne Altmühltal.

Sagt mir nur bitte Bescheid, wann und wo ich mich einfinden soll.

Bis denne 
Karsten


----------



## showman (19. März 2005)

Ich würd mal sagen das wir uns um ungefähr bei Coffee treffen. Die Räder bei mir einladen + 3 Biker und dann so um ca. losfahren. Der Rest der Meute wird dann in irgenteinen PKW gezwängt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal sagen das wir uns um ungefähr bei Coffee treffen. Die Räder bei mir einladen + 3 Biker und dann so um ca. losfahren. Der Rest der Meute wird dann in irgenteinen PKW gezwängt.
> 
> Gruß Showman



jepp guter vorschlag ;-))

nun brauchen wir nur noch die uhrzeit? wie lange fahren wir da mit dem auto hin? 30 minuten? 45? was haltet ihr von treffen um 9 uhr bei mir?

1 auto = 4 personen + mich als fahrer stelle ich ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. März 2005)

... wird da denn mit oder ohne schaltung gefahren ????? ..... ich will nur verhindern, dass ich wieder fast der einzige bin, der andersrum ist ...

gruss


----------



## Pino (19. März 2005)

Wir (koe_com, Pino) kommen mit! (Wir fahren mit dem eigenen Auto und transportieren auch die Bikes selber.) Fragt sich nur noch, wer die Eier versteckt 
Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (19. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ... wird da denn mit oder ohne schaltung gefahren ????? ..... ich will nur verhindern, dass ich wieder fast der einzige bin, der andersrum ist ...
> 
> gruss




tztztz, willst dich wieder an anderen orientieren wa ;-))


also ich fahr vermujtlich, also wenn ich es mir so überlege, in weiss ;-)

grüße coffee

P.S. @ pino, du traust unseren transport wohl nicht was *gg*


----------



## showman (19. März 2005)

Aaaaalso,

wir treffen uns um 9 Uhr beim neuen Stadler auf dem Parkplatz. Ich fahr auf jeden Fall mit dem Schalter und auch gut gefedert. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (19. März 2005)

Ist denn bei der Tour Federweg von Vorteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (19. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. @ pino, du traust unseren transport wohl nicht was *gg*


Wie kommst jetzt da drauf??


----------



## oBATMANo (19. März 2005)

> Ich fahr auf jeden Fall mit dem Schalter und auch gut gefedert.



Deshalb hab ich gedacht, dass es vielleicht eine eher technische als Ausdauer orientierte Tour sein könnte. 
Würde meinem Fuhrpark entgegen kommen 
Sons hechel ich nur hinterher.

An Ostern siehts aber eh schlecht bei mir aus.
Intersse ist aber da.


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2005)

Guten Morgen ;-)


so das Oster WE steht auf dem plan udn hiermit auch unsere geplante ausfahrt ins altmühltal.

um ein wenig - Autos, transport räder usw. planen zu können wäre es super wenn bis morgen abend die leute die KOMMEN hier kurz bescheit geben.

showman würde den radtransport (soweit möglich / er bringt glaub 10 räder rein) übernehmen + 2 Personen (+ er als fahrer) und ich stelle ebenfalls mein Fahrzeug zum personentransport max. 4 leute (+ ich als fahrerin) zur verfügung. dazu fährt Pino + freundin selbst. um dies eben alles im vorfeld abzuklären bitte bescheit geben. danke ;-)

Ansonsten treffpunkt:

*SONNTAG 9 UHR Nürnberg - neuer Stadler Parkplatz / Nopitstr.* 


bisher fest dabei:

- blacksurf
- showman
- pino
- + freundin
- karsten
- wotan
- frazer????
- ich 

grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (24. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> - frazer????




Muss leider absagen. Auf mein neues Auto passt der "alte" Grundträger nicht drauf, der passende ist bestellt, bekomm ich wohl aber erst nächste Woche.   

Werde dann wohl alleine meine Runden drehen müssen....


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Muss leider absagen. Auf mein neues Auto passt der "alte" Grundträger nicht drauf, der passende ist bestellt, bekomm ich wohl aber erst nächste Woche.
> 
> Werde dann wohl alleine meine Runden drehen müssen....



lieber mr. frazer, dann schmeiss doch dein rad in das auto, kofferraum oder so. udn komm damit zu stadler parkplatz und ab dort wird es ja dann transportiert. wo ist das problem?

coffee


----------



## Frazer (24. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist das problem?




Ganz einfach: keines meiner Mountainbikes passt in den Kofferraum    oder besser: zumindest net so, als dass mein Auto danach noch halbwegs sauber bleibt. Ich nehme an, wir fahren auch mal im Wald und dem Wetter nach zu urteilen, wird das eine ziemliche Sauerei. Hab leider keine Lust, mir meine Ledersitze zu versauen.   


Meine einzige Chance besteht darin, es auf dem Dach zu transportieren.


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach: keines meiner Mountainbikes passt in den Kofferraum    oder besser: zumindest net so, als dass mein Auto danach noch halbwegs sauber bleibt. Ich nehme an, wir fahren auch mal im Wald und dem Wetter nach zu urteilen, wird das eine ziemliche Sauerei. Hab leider keine Lust, mir meine Ledersitze zu versauen.
> 
> 
> Meine einzige Chance besteht darin, es auf dem Dach zu transportieren.



jammer nicht rum. du könntest dein rad nach der tour ankunft nürnberg gerne bei mir abspritzen. ausserdem gibt es sowas wie decken ;-) also wennd u wirklich willst, wäre es sicher machbar. wenn du eh keine lust hast. dann sags doch einfach    

grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (24. März 2005)

Ich hab halt nunmal nicht den Ladekomfort, wie manch anderer - fahre ja auch keinen Kombi   

Jeder kann ja gern mit seinem Auto machen, was er will. Ich hab mitm Durchladen Probleme, bin froh wenn ich das Rennrad wenigstens halbwegs einpacken kann. Mitm MTB gabs bisher eh immer Probleme und ich hab beschlossen, meine Räder zukünftig ausserhalb zu transportieren.


BTW: Lust hätt ich sicher, denn ob ich nun bei mir draussen allein meine Runden drehe, oder mit euch biken gehe, da kannst Dir sicher denken, was mir lieber wäre   

Wie gesagt, ich jammer nicht rum, ich hab nur meinen Entschluss gefasst, wie ich meine Räder transportiere. Und da ich falsch gedacht hatte, was den Rad-Grundträger angeht, hab ich halt jetzt einfach mal Pech gehabt.
Gibt sicher noch ein paar mehr Touren, die wir zusammen biken können   

Wünsche euch aber auf jeden Fall trotzdem viel Spass!!


----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2005)

Ich muß leider auch absagen, da ich schon am Samstag abend mit der Nachtschicht anfange, das heißt ich hab erst Sonntag früh um 7 Feierabend und muß abends um 19 Uhr wieder anfangen, dazwischen noch ein paar Stunden schlafen, das wird also leider nix!!

Das stinkt mir jetzt gewaltig, aber ich helf damit einem Arbeitskollegen aus der Patsche, und wie heißt es immer so schön, JEDEN TAG NE GUTE TAT!!

Ciao


----------



## Pino (24. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> dazu fährt Pino + freundin selbst.


Kommando zurück bzw. Frage an showman: Kannst Du koe_com's "MTB" (mit Schutzblechen udn Gepäckträger dran - ich hab keine Lust, das Ding nochmal um- und wieder zurückzubauen) mitnehmen? Wenn ich ne Stunde vorher anfange, das Gedöns in mein Auto zu zwängen, kriege ich es zwar auch irgendwie hin, aber es wäre sehr hilfreich.
Ich habe gerade ne Mail von Cube gekriegt, dass das AMS ganz sicher nicht mehr diese Woche und auch nicht nächste Woche kommen wird.

Grüße,
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (24. März 2005)

He Leute komme dev. nicht.

Muß keine Eier suchen, bekomme meine gekrault    

@Blacky  Fichtelgebirge war erfolgreich


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Kommando zurück bzw. Frage an showman: Kannst Du koe_com's "MTB" (mit Schutzblechen udn Gepäckträger dran - ich hab keine Lust, das Ding nochmal um- und wieder zurückzubauen) mitnehmen? Wenn ich ne Stunde vorher anfange, das Gedöns in mein Auto zu zwängen, kriege ich es zwar auch irgendwie hin, aber es wäre sehr hilfreich.
> Ich habe gerade ne Mail von Cube gekriegt, dass das AMS ganz sicher nicht mehr diese Woche und auch nicht nächste Woche kommen wird.
> 
> Grüße,
> Pino



@ pino,

denke das sollte kein problem sein ;-) wollt ihr dann überhaupt mit dem eignen auto fahren? denn wenn ich mal so nachzähle sind wir nun 7 personen die locker in die beiden autos passen. wäre doch quatsch wenn du (drittest auto dann) fahren würdest.

@ tomac,
schade ;-( das du nicht mitkommst

grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (24. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wäre doch quatsch wenn du (drittest auto dann) fahren würdest.


Ökologisch gesehen, korrekt. Ist einfach so, dass ich mein Rädchen   ungern aus der Hand gebe. Aber wir rücken dann eben mit zwei Umzugsdecken an .

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## ttbitg (24. März 2005)

ich wünsch viel spass im altmühltal.
ich war die letzten drei tage zum erstenmal dort.
wirklich sehr coole gegend zum biken.
ohne ende singletrails in den hügeln rechts und links des tals.
und höhenemter kann man wenn man will auch genug fressen.
und dazu noch gleich um die ecke.
in der bike gab es übrigens mal drei tourenbeschreibungen für die ecke um dietfurt. eine der touren bin ich gefahren. sehr nett.
die touren kann man auch für 2 euro von der bike-webseite runterladen.
falls bedarf besteht, kann ich sie euch zukommen lassen.

ciao
 martin


----------



## showman (25. März 2005)

Nabend,

die Tourbeschreibungen hab ich schon. Bin nur noch nicht ganz schlüssig welche der drei Touren wir fahren sollen. Plädiere für Nr. 2. ist die längste und die mit dem größten Trailanteil.

Gruß Showman


----------



## ttbitg (25. März 2005)

ich bin wie gesagt von den touren aus der bike nur die nr 1 gefahren.
die kann ich empfehlen.
einiges an netten trails.
insgesamt etwas zu kurz.
da aber alle touren über dietfurt gehen, kann man ja evtl. was kombinieren.
die tour wurde glaube ich als leicht eingestuft.
in meinen augen ist sie eine mittelschwere-tour.
einiges der anstiege sind sehr steil und auf teilweise üblem untergrund.
die abfahrten sind häufig auf schmalen trails mit teilweise spitzkehren.
die auffahrt auf den berg bei riedenburg (ich glaube zur wodanburg) ist allerdings zur zeit nur teilweise fahrbar, da einiges an gefällten bäumen auf den trails liegt.
das ist zur zeit an recht vielen ecken in der gegend ein problem.

ciao
 martin


----------



## showman (25. März 2005)

Na schaumer mal wie wir drauf sind. Hab mal versucht die Touren so gut es geht in mein GPS zu stopfen. Wie genau das allerdings ist weiß ich nicht. Aber wir haben ja Mama dabei, die wird`s schon richten   

Bis Sonntag

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (26. März 2005)

guten morgen ;-)

@ showi, wir sollten es aber nicht "zu" anspruchsvoll machen soll ja ne spaßige tour werden ;-) vorallem müssen wir sehen was der regen gestern angerichtet hat.

wann kommst du morgen früh mein rad bei mir einpacken? 8.40? damit wir dann pünktlich um 9 am parkplatz bei stadler (nürnberg) sein können.


@ alle,

freu mich schon


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (26. März 2005)

@showi
wir müssen erstmal den Zustand der Wege begutachten
die könnten ziemlich aufgeweicht sein

äähm und nochwas ich bin ja eine Tour davon schon 2 x gefahren
die Zeitangaben der Bike sind unrealistisch, wir werden viel langsamer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. März 2005)

naja, wir haben ja den ganzen tag zeit   


ick freu mich so


coffee

P:S: WICHTIG!!

evtl. sollte man wechselklamotten mitnehmen für die heimfahrt ;-) da es vorraussichtilich dreckig zu geht. damit wir "sauber" wieder im auto sitzen *gG*


----------



## Pino (26. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na schaumer mal wie wir drauf sind.


Ich erlaube mir, daran zu erinnern, dass koe_com (zum hoffentlich letzten Mal) mit ihrem Schutzblechschwertransporter dabei sein wird, dank der Schlafmützigkeit der Fa. Cube (der neue Hirsch sollte Ende Feb. da sein).

Bis denne, schönen Samstag,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (26. März 2005)

@pino
zieh ihr noch vernünftige Reifen auf!!!!
mit semislicks kommt man da nicht weit;(


----------



## Coffee (26. März 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erlaube mir, daran zu erinnern, dass koe_com (zum hoffentlich letzten Mal) mit ihrem Schutzblechschwertransporter dabei sein wird, dank der Schlafmützigkeit der Fa. Cube (der neue Hirsch sollte Ende Feb. da sein).
> 
> Bis denne, schönen Samstag,
> Pino



mein lieber pino, das haben wir bedacht, ehrlich. ich habs extra showi auch ncohmal gesagt. sie wird wahrscheinlich die einzige sein, die dank schutzblech nicht dreckig wird   


grüße bis morgen


coffee


----------



## Pino (26. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @pino
> zieh ihr noch vernünftige Reifen auf!!!!
> mit semislicks kommt man da nicht weit;(


Jetzt mal im Ernst: Ist das nötig? Ich habe ja keine Ahnung, was Ihr da vorhabt, und war auch bisher zu faul, nachzuschauen. Nur mögen die Ritcheys überhaupt nicht auf die Rigida-Felgen an ihrem "Versorgungsfahrzeug" drauf (Fertigungstoleranz der Felgen, Reifen machen immer irgendwo eine Beule), deshalb hatte ich mir seit dem letzten Mal geschworen, diese Reifen nur noch im Fall einer Reifenpanne zu demontieren .


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. März 2005)

hallo leute 
ich bin zur zeit ein wenig stressbedingt verwirrt, wuerde mich aber morgen gerne anschliessen.
koennt ihr mir nochmal treffpunkt, und uhrzeit hierreinsetzen (und vor allem wie ich zu treffpunkt komme)? 
bzgl. befoerderung: ich wuerde gerne selbst fahren, da ich anschliessend evtl. gleich nach MUC weiterfahre.
Danke und Ostergruss 
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (26. März 2005)

@wotan_s_rache: 





			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaalso,
> 
> wir treffen uns um 9 Uhr beim neuen Stadler auf dem Parkplatz. Ich fahr auf jeden Fall mit dem Schalter und auch gut gefedert.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Anfahrt (Du kommst aus ER, nicht?): B4 bis Thon, dann rechts auf den Ring, Richtung Süden. Oder: Autobahn bis Nbg-West, dann ebenfalls auf den Ring. Immer weiter den Ring entlang, bis Du genau im Süden der Stadt bist. 200 m nach der S-Bahn-Unterführung ist der neue Stadler auf der rechten Seite.

edit: Lese gerade "Ort: Nürnberg (Zabo)". Dann das Gleiche einfach andersrum, und Stadler ist dann auf der linken Seite  

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (26. März 2005)

@ wotan S,

also der stadler in nürnberg ist in der nopitstr. ehemaliges Herkules gelände (südstadt) liegt genau am ring, egal von welcher seite du kommst. entweder eben rechts (wenn du aus richtung schöller kommst) oder links (wenn du aus richtung dutzenteich kommst)

zeitpunkt. 9 UHR morgen


grüße coffee

P.S. pino. keine sorge wir nehmen schon rücksicht.und zumindest ist es seit heute ja trocken.


----------



## Pino (26. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. pino. keine sorge wir nehmen schon rücksicht.und zumindest ist es seit heute ja trocken.


Bassd scho, ich will ja auch hier net rumzicken, möchte nur auch verhindern, dass meine Süße rum..zögert, also  irgendwer zickt halt immer... Wir fahren dann einfach mit, so wie wir sind


----------



## Coffee (26. März 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Bassd scho, ich will ja auch hier net rumzicken, möchte nur auch verhindern, dass meine Süße rum..zögert, also  irgendwer zickt halt immer... Wir fahren dann einfach mit, so wie wir sind



 wir freuen uns das ihr mitkommt. udn vorallem auf die einkehr *jamjam*

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (26. März 2005)

@pino..ich meinte ja nur würde es ihr vielleicht erleichtern
aber geht sicherlich auch so..no panic!
Ich rechne allerdings mit einer Matschschlacht, abgetrocknet sind die Wege sicherlich noch nicht


----------



## blacksurf (26. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ wotan S,
> 
> also der stadler in nürnberg ist in der nopitstr.



nopitschstraße


----------



## showman (26. März 2005)

Also Obacht,

jetzt macht mal keine Panik. Wir treffen uns Morgen, fahren ins Altmühltal und biken. Sonst nix. Dreckig werden wir sowiso, ob mit oder ohne Schutzbleche. Die Tour MUß aber so gefahren werden wie sie vorgegeben ist weil weder ich noch sonst jemand irgentwelche Alternativen kennt. Und um auf Waldautobahnen zu fahren muß ich nicht ins Altmühltal. Die Touren sind vom Anspruch her als leicht was Fahrtechnik und Kondition angeht einzustufen. Sicher wird die ein oder andere Abfahrt und leider auch Auffahrt dabeisein aber ohne geht`s halt net (solls ja auch net). Anständige Reifen würd ich allerdings schon empfehlen. So, pack jetzt mal meine 7 Sachen. 

Bis Morgen

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (26. März 2005)

jawohl so seh ich das auch  
ick freu mich schon


----------



## harry kroll (26. März 2005)

also viel spaß euch allen, muß aber morgen mit meiner kleinen eier suchen, und das mindestens 3 mal, einmal bei uns, einmal bei oma und einmal bei patin, 

also, fahrt für mich auch einen berg.

ciao harry


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. März 2005)

ok, danke..... ich denke ich werde es finden 
koennte mir noch jemand seine Handynr als PM zur 
sicherheit falls ich was verpeile (mein lieber scholli
das sind saetze!) senden. vertraulichkeit garantiert.
Danka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (26. März 2005)

Denkt drann, dass heut Nacht um 2.00 Uhr die Zeit um ne Stunde vorgestellt wird.
Also quasi schon um 8.00 Uhr aufstehen.


----------



## karstenenh (26. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> jawohl so seh ich das auch
> ick freu mich schon



Und ick freu ma erst! Mensch, det wird bestimmt ne schicke Tour     
Nu darf ick ma bloß nich morjen wieda ma vafahn wenn ick den Parkplatz vom ollen neuen Stadler such ... 

Hulk, der Ssabraiss (spricht man det so unjefähr aus?)


----------



## blacksurf (27. März 2005)

soderle..
ein paar geknipste Bildchen gibts unter:
http://www.blacksurf.de/ostern/

leider sind einige unscharf;(


----------



## showman (27. März 2005)

Wääääääänns

jemanden interessiert. Rot hättmer ungefähr fahren sollen und schwarz sind wir ungefähr gefahren. Der Schweinebraten war gut, das Eis war gut nur das Verhältnis rauf zu runter war schlecht   







Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (28. März 2005)

guten morgen ;-)

nochmal ein dank an showi fürs tourenführen. und nochmal danke an alle die dabei waren. es war wie immer sehr schön ;-)so und jetzt überleg ich mal wannw ir die nächste tour starten *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. März 2005)

Jetzt muß ich aber mal Frust los werden.

Hatte mich schon wage angemeldet gahabt mit zu fahren. War richtig in freudiger Erwartung. Dann aber wieder Krankheitsfälle in der Firma bekommen und musste arbeiten. Wenn ich jetzt die Bilder sehe dann k**** mich die Feiertagskrankmacher mal richtig an.

.... und verfahren habt Ihr Euch auch noch!   

Ich hoffe es klappt dann doch bald mal...

Grüße, Stöps


----------



## Coffee (28. März 2005)

@ votecstoepsl,

hey, die nächste ausfahrt kommt bestimmt bald ;-) stelle gerade schon die ersten weiteren überlegungen an ;-))) und dann kommst du einfach mit.

grüße coffee


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ votecstoepsl,
> 
> hey, die nächste ausfahrt kommt bestimmt bald ;-) stelle gerade schon die ersten weiteren überlegungen an ;-))) und dann kommst du einfach mit.
> 
> grüße coffee



Ja klar, muß es nur eben zeitig genug wissen wann, damit ich einen der Angestellten noch zum Wochenenddienst verdonnern kann!   

Grüße an alle, Stöps


----------



## blacksurf (29. März 2005)

Dann kuck hier die nächste Gelegenheit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159133


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (29. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kuck hier die nächste Gelegenheit:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159133



......ich guck!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## rohbau (30. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen bin ganz neu hier im Forum.
Im Thread "Zeigt Eure Bikes" ist nur unschwer zu erkennen das Ihr alle schon ganz schön lange auf den Zwierädern unterwegs seit. 
Deswegen war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich bei Eurer ausgeschriebenen Tour überhaupt mithalten kann. Hatte aber an dem Sonntag auch schon was anderes auf dem Tourenplan stehen. 
Frage an SHOWMAN : Was heißt das Verhältnis berauf zu bergab war nicht so gut.


----------



## showman (30. März 2005)

Hallo rohbau,

das heißt: Zu viel BREGAUF und zu wenig BERGAB weil mit bergauf hab ichs nicht so es sei denn es gibt nen Lift, Aufzug, Pick Up, Hubschrauber, Seilbahn oder jemanden der mich und mein Rad raufträgt   Nur weil du neu im Forum bist heißt das noch lange nicht das du nicht mithalten kannst. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (30. März 2005)

hi rohbau ;-)

ja ja, showi fährt gerne panzer und lieber runter als rauf. aber die touren die er immer mit uns plant via GPS sind immer alle super prima ;-)

also am besten, einfach mal mitfahren udn uns kennenlernen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (30. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi rohbau ;-)
> 
> ja ja, showi fährt gerne panzer



Obachd,

wenn ich kum is alles rum   






Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (30. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Obachd,
> 
> wenn ich kum is alles rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (31. März 2005)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen bin ganz neu hier im Forum.
> Im Thread "Zeigt Eure Bikes" ist nur unschwer zu erkennen das Ihr alle schon ganz schön lange auf den Zwierädern unterwegs seit.
> Deswegen war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich bei Eurer ausgeschriebenen Tour überhaupt mithalten kann. Hatte aber an dem Sonntag auch schon was anderes auf dem Tourenplan stehen.
> Frage an SHOWMAN : Was heißt das Verhältnis berauf zu bergab war nicht so gut.



sers roman!
na endlich ließt man dich hier auchmal!
zum pizzaplauder wolltest/konntest ja leider nicht aber coffee hat schon versprochen das es bald mal wieder einen gibt! 
dann bist du aber hoffentlich dabei ... ich habs probiert und die beißen wirklich nicht!   

bis heute abend


----------



## rohbau (31. März 2005)

Du weißt doch ich bin soooooooooooooo schüchtern.  
Vorallem geht mir die Fahne wenn die ihre Pizza nicht zeitig kriegen - dann beißen die vielleicht doch


----------



## blacksurf (31. März 2005)

@rohbau, kuckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159422

eine neue Möglichkeit unsere Zähne kennenzulernen  

@sideshowbob
los aufgehts


----------



## Coffee (31. März 2005)

ich seh schon, der nächste pizzaplauder ist baaaald.

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (31. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh schon, der nächste pizzaplauder ist baaaald.
> 
> coffee



hunger hab ich immer ... und du bist doch herrin über die termine!


----------



## rohbau (31. März 2005)

OK jetzt muß ich das Bildchen hier rein stellen. 
Am letzten WE nach der (netten) Bikerunde und nach dem super Bierchen, der
Biss dannach, nun ises n dickes "Oster"Ei


----------



## sideshowbob (31. März 2005)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> OK jetzt muß ich das Bildchen hier rein stellen.
> Am letzten WE nach der (netten) Bikerunde und nach dem super Bierchen, der
> Biss dannach, nun ises n dickes "Oster"Ei



deshalb hab ich einen bogen um das "hundchen" und das damit völlig überforderte frauchen gemacht.   

aber bier macht mutig ... nur das das bei dir schon nach einem passiert wundert mich!  

aber ich sagt e ja schon die hier beissen nicht SO!


----------



## sideshowbob (4. April 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wääääääänns
> 
> jemanden interessiert. Rot hättmer ungefähr fahren sollen und schwarz sind wir ungefähr gefahren. Der Schweinebraten war gut, das Eis war gut nur das Verhältnis rauf zu runter war schlecht
> 
> ...



tja showi mehr bergab häts schon noch gegeben! 
ich bin gestern die runde in rot gefahren (bike-tour 2 altmühltal) ... da hast du dann einfach die 2 besten abfahrten verpasst.
und die eine davon hat mir die bremsbeläge vorne ruiniert! na danke


----------



## rohbau (4. April 2005)

und die eine davon hat mir die bremsbeläge vorne ruiniert! na danke  [/QUOTE]

@ sideshowbob

Du meinst damit du tauschts die Wasserflasche gegen einen kl. Handfeuerlöscher


----------



## rohbau (4. April 2005)

@ sideshowbob

Ne besser Du bekommst einen Wurfanker ans Fahrrad weil auf den engen Abfahrten kann man schlecht mit einer Hand lenken / bremsen und mit der anderen den Feuerlöscher bedienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (4. April 2005)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> @ sideshowbob
> 
> Ne besser Du bekommst einen Wurfanker ans Fahrrad weil auf den engen Abfahrten kann man schlecht mit einer Hand lenken / bremsen und mit der anderen den Feuerlöscher bedienen



sehr witzig roman ... nur weils vorne an der bremse ein bissi geraucht hat?!


----------



## ShogunZ (18. November 2006)

Hallo Leutz!
Der Thread ist zwar schon lange tot, aber vielleicht ziegen meine Wiederbelebungsversuche Wirkung.
Ich komme aus Dietfurt und wollte fragen, ob ihr mal wieder in die Gegend kommt. 
Könnt euch ja mal ein paar andere schöne Strecken zeigen.
Gruß Tom


----------



## showman (18. November 2006)

Ja müßmer halt mal was ausmachen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## RedBullTeam (18. November 2006)

Und zwar ziemlich schnell am besten noch bevor es schneit!!! Weil bis ostern will ich net warten  Wie schauts denn zum Beispiel gleich am ersten Dezember WE aus?? Da ich auch aus der gegend komm (Greding) könnt ich auch Guiden!

Gruß RedBull


----------



## ShogunZ (18. November 2006)

ja, wär echt super!
Hab auch noch ein paar Kumpels, die mitfahren!


----------

